# Federations



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2018)

What other feds besides RPS are on the east coast? I'm in ny and don't wanna travel too far for a meet. Also want a mono for squats. 

Thanks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2018)

Uspa doesn't really have shit around here either. Any other feds worth looking into?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 18, 2018)

Not really sure. APA, RPS, and USPA are pretty big around here and that’s pretty much it.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 18, 2018)

Powerlifting watch has the  list and rankings of all Feds but you must have a subscription to access that section.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Powerlifting watch has the  list and rankings of all Feds but you must have a subscription to access that section.



Yea I know I use tools account some times. Just seeing if any of the guys know of any other feds that are up my way. Rps is mostly my way but seem to being staying more south every year. Sucks.


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea I know I use tools account some times. Just seeing if any of the guys know of any other feds that are up my way. Rps is mostly my way but seem to being staying more south every year. Sucks.



I use tools musclebear.com login.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2018)

Ipa is in your area but I wouldn't compete with them. 

Rps and uspa keeping in mind uspa is going after usapl and is ever expanding


----------



## kittensandkilos (Mar 18, 2018)

I found something for RPS in July but they didn't post any details about it yet. Also, APF (WPC affiliate) has one on April 14 in New York as well. I know that doesn't leave much time for prep or anything, but thats all I could find for now.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 18, 2018)

spf is in long island in the spring


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2018)

kittensandkilos said:


> I found something for RPS in July but they didn't post any details about it yet. Also, APF (WPC affiliate) has one on April 14 in New York as well. I know that doesn't leave much time for prep or anything, but thats all I could find for now.



I usually do the one in NY that rps hosts every year but cant this year. 

Thanks fellas ill keep looking.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ipa is in your area but I wouldn't compete with them.
> 
> Rps and uspa keeping in mind uspa is going after usapl and is ever expanding



Doesn't USPA walk out squats?

Ecks I think RPS is your best bet in the area unfortunately.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Doesn't USPA walk out squats?
> 
> Ecks I think RPS is your best bet in the area unfortunately.



Yea I know. They don't put on enough meets closer to me. It sucks. I'll find something. 

Thanks errbodyyy


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 19, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea I know. They don't put on enough meets closer to me. It sucks. I'll find something.
> 
> Thanks errbodyyy



They go where the numbers are. There's like 6 RPS meets (8 if you include a novice and push/pull only) every year that range from 20 min to 2 hours away from me and Pillar. They all sell out 2-3 months out depending on the meet. Like any other Fed - they go where they can get the most entry fees.


----------



## snake (Mar 19, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> They go where the numbers are. There's like 6 RPS meets (8 if you include a novice and push/pull only) every year that range from 20 min to 2 hours away from me and Pillar. They all sell out 2-3 months out depending on the meet. Like any other Fed - they go where they can get the most entry fees.



I had listen to Big Gene bitch about how the fuukers from PA always wait until the last minute to sign up and how everywhere else he sells out 2-3 months ahead.


----------



## tinymk (Mar 19, 2018)

I am pretty much USPA only now, they are getting a State Chairman for every State. USPA is getting bigger by the month running Drug Tested and non Tested meets now. If you know specifically what State you want to compete in I will look up that States State Chair for you so you can contact him/her to see what meets are coming....I am doing another meet here in 10 weeks. 2-3 a year for this older guy is about right...


----------



## tinymk (Mar 19, 2018)

On the mono, most meets do not have them unless they are running multi-ply. Not all though some USPA gym and meet directors will run a mono regardless. UPA also runs a mono most of the time


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> They go where the numbers are. There's like 6 RPS meets (8 if you include a novice and push/pull only) every year that range from 20 min to 2 hours away from me and Pillar. They all sell out 2-3 months out depending on the meet. Like any other Fed - they go where they can get the most entry fees.



Very true. The first meet I did when pillar drove up here in my home town was fukking huge. Gene said the place was too small for the meet and was looking for a new place to have it. Ended up two hours away, which is fine but that's early in the year and I did it last year.  Looking for one later this year.


----------



## SuntanSuperman (May 25, 2018)

Uspa and usapl but I live down south


----------

